# Problème installation Windows 7



## Als2k16 (30 Novembre 2019)

Voila en gros jai imac mi2011 j'ai acheter un disque windows 7 qui fonctionne etc j'ai fais la partion windows avec bootcamp mes quand j'ai lance le cd l'installateur windows ma fait formater ma partition windows sous un format pour le faire marcher et quane windows ses mis a buger et rester bloque a 8% j'ai eteint et re'allumez mon imac sauf que en gros mon cd bug et y ma fait passez ma partition en systeme donc quand jallume l'imac y a le bong et un ecran blanc qui devient ensuite noir qui me dir d'appuyez sur n'importe quelle touche pour lancer le cd rom sauf que moi je veux lancer la partion mac os mais impossible


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2019)

@*Als2k16*
Non, ton titre Help ne veut rien dire, on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Als2k16 (30 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @*Als2k16*
> Non, ton titre Help ne veut rien dire, on déménage dans la bonne section.


je suis nv sur le site j'ai  juste besoin daide


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2019)

Als2k16 a dit:


> je suis nv sur le site j'ai  juste besoin daide


Etre nouveau n'empêche pas de faire un effort de syntaxe, d'écrire les mots en entier et de regarder où poster


----------

